
Representing JSON Structures in Go - pcr910303
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2020/representing-json-structures-in-go/
======
PhilippGille
If only parts of a JSON needs to be accessed I can recommend
[https://github.com/tidwall/gjson](https://github.com/tidwall/gjson).

